# Dumb question B+S



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a little rusty trying to get things running. I have a B+S 6.25 hp Poulan Pro lawn mower. It has a key start which I don't have the key for and it won't start. I have fuel through the carb because when I pulled the plug it was wet. What is the easiest way to check for spark? Because it's hard to pull and watch the plug at the same time in the front. Does the key start have anything to do with it not starting, I would think that it shouldn't matter?
Thanks for any direction/help


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you don't have anyone that can pull it over so you can watch for spark,disconnect the small black wire from the ignition coil and see if it will start.Be aware that if it should start,you will have to pull the wire off the spark plug ( preferably with some insulated pliers,so you don't get zapped) to kill the engine.Have you tried another spark plug? You are correct,the key switch should only control battery power to the starter.You could remove the key switch and use a jumper wire to crank it over.Hope this helps.

Here is a link to the service manual,just in case you need it.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Get your brother in law to stick a scewdriver in the in the end of the spark plug cable with his hand on the metal part and while you pull the rope observe his reaction.This should answer your question.You could just have him hold it about an eighth of inch from one of the head bolts and watch for a bright blue spark but it is'nt nearly as much fun.
This works best with the spark plug removed.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

It's worth buying an inexpensive spark tester at your local auto parts store. It simply goes inline with your spark plug wire and you'll see if you have spark. And yes... the key switch DOES have something to do with the starting circuit. With the key in the OFF position, it grounds the primary side of the ignition. (Hence the previous poster mentioned removing the small black wire to the coil which is usually connected as 'kill switch'. [keep in mind in may go to a couple places!]

If you don't intend to get another key, you can disconnect the lead to the switch which is grounded when in the off position. However, you won't have any way to shut the engine off unless it has a safety 'bail' that you must hold down to run the mower. If that's the case, you can just 'let go' to shut off the mower!

Best thing to do is buy a replacement key. They are relatively generic and you should be able to get one under $10.

Good luck!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I failed to ask and just assumed the mower has electric start using an on board battery.If so,then the key (which is momentary) just supplies power to the starter and the safety bail is the the kill switch,which must be held to start and released to shut off the motor.I personally have never worked on a "mower" that uses a key for ignition control.Snow blowers,yes.If my assumption is wrong (a good possibility),I apologize.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Just an fyi USMC.... the ones I worked on like this were Toro mowers with a 3 position key switch... Off, On, Start (just like snowblowers!)

FWIW ! Enjoy...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dawgpile said:


> Just an fyi USMC.... the ones I worked on like this were Toro mowers with a 3 position key switch... Off, On, Start (just like snowblowers!)
> 
> FWIW ! Enjoy...


Perhaps if it's an old mower (Pre Compliance) then it might have a key switch that controls the ignition, all the new units will only have a switch that controls the starter with the exception of a few models that have a blade clutch. Other wise the ignition will be controlled by the bail on the handle, and since op stated it's a 6.25hp I don't think it's very old.

Model number would tell for sure!


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with you 30YR. I was referring to one of those models (Toro 20199 or 20200 which are current) that don't use a safety bail to electrically stop the engine(in addition to stopping rotation). Its a mechanical blade clutch only as you noted. Those models use either the 3 position switch if they are electric start or a spring-loaded toggle switch for standard models to kill the engine.

Thanks for your insights!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dawgpile said:


> I agree with you 30YR. I was referring to one of those models (Toro 20199 or 20200 which are current) that don't use a safety bail to electrically stop the engine(in addition to stopping rotation). Its a mechanical blade clutch only as you noted. Those models use either the 3 position switch if they are electric start or a spring-loaded toggle switch for standard models to kill the engine.
> 
> Thanks for your insights!


Those 30in Toro model are not typical examples of walkbehind units like the average 19" - 22" walk behind lawn mowers. 

I rarely see key switches on late model electric starts that control the ignition, and usually only control the starter. An easy way to tell would be to look at the switch connections, and if it has more then 2 wires connecting to it, then it may switch the ignition as well.


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

A quick update, it's alive!!! 
I found out that they make an inline spark tester. It fits between the wire and plug. When there is spark it light up with the pulses, very much like a test light. Best thing, When it starts it will stay running with the tester in place, sorry, just kind of neat. By using this I could tell I had no spark, it was the engine start/stop handle cable. The wire that connects the cable and the carb. was not even connected, it was pulled off. Probably from storing things on top of it. Spliced in a new wire and connected it, fired right up and runs like a champ.
Thanks for all the help/ideas


----------

